# Odd place names.



## Banjo (27 Nov 2015)

Passed through here yesterday. didn't intend to but mist/fog on the hill tops made me look for a way home with less altitude.

Shwt is near Bettws which is a place I have fond memories of a cycle chat weekend of cycling.and an evening of beer and entertainment in this place..


----------



## byegad (27 Nov 2015)

Once Brewed ad Twice Brewed are well known places in County Durham.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2015)

'Pity Me'. Another very odd County Durham place name.


----------



## Joffey (27 Nov 2015)

Just down the road from me - Whipmawhopmagate

Another we pass cycling is - Sexhow


----------



## Banjo (27 Nov 2015)

Another one.near Chepstow this time.


----------



## Markymark (27 Nov 2015)

Yorkshire. 

Sounds really odd. It's somewhere outside London apparently. 

I read about it, they all talk funny.


----------



## Sbudge (27 Nov 2015)

Upper & Lower Piddle

and the rather painful sounding Wyre Piddle


----------



## Houthakker (27 Nov 2015)

Lickey End, somewhere near the M42 IIRC


----------



## Tim Hall (27 Nov 2015)

Knockin. There is a shop there.


----------



## 123456789 (27 Nov 2015)

Not a place but we have a tom tit lane near us.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Nov 2015)

No Place, County Durham. Wide Open, near Newcastle


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Nov 2015)

There's a village up here called Whatstandwell. Something to do with the bridge over the Derwent, which is apparently a fine structure.

Then there's that place called The North. According to the roadsigns, everyone up there seems to be SHOUTING...


----------



## Globalti (27 Nov 2015)

I'm in Lagos. There's an area of this city called Agidingbi. Not rude but I like the sound of it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Nov 2015)

.... and of then course there's Sodom Lane, Dauntsey, Wilts.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2015)

I live between Pratt's Bottom and Locksbottom.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Nov 2015)

.... and its only a few miles from Pennsylvania* to New Zealand* .......







* South Glos and Wilts


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Nov 2015)

California and New Zealand are both in Derby.


----------



## further (27 Nov 2015)

Canards Grave near Shepton Mallet


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2015)

Chip Shop in Devon
Ab Kettleby in Leicestershire and where I used to live
West Wratting in Cambs
Are all good names.


----------



## winjim (27 Nov 2015)

Somebody's mapped all the rude ones.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/patricksmith/heres-a-map-of-all-the-rude-place-names-in-the-uk#.leymljbk7Y


----------



## subaqua (27 Nov 2015)

Divers who go to scapa always get the obligatory. Twatt photo


----------



## byegad (27 Nov 2015)

marknotgeorge said:


> California and New Zealand are both in Derby.


There's a California in Great Ayton North Yorkshire too.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Nov 2015)

Wetwang and Thwing, both in East Yorkshire.


----------



## Spinney (27 Nov 2015)




----------



## jack smith (27 Nov 2015)

byegad said:


> Once Brewed ad Twice Brewed are well known places in County Durham.


Where are they? Never heard of them. heard of pity me though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Knockin. There is a shop there.


There is indeed.




You need to be careful of course otherwise you might need...


----------



## Heisenberg71 (27 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


>



Pleased to meet you Summer...


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2015)

byegad said:


> Once Brewed ad Twice Brewed are well known places in County Durham.


Good pub there.


----------



## subaqua (27 Nov 2015)

There is also a cocks in Cornwall


----------



## Heisenberg71 (27 Nov 2015)

Boggle Hole, near Whitby


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2015)

byegad said:


> There's a California in Great Ayton North Yorkshire too.


Egypt is in West Yorkshire and the Idle Working Men's Club, Bradford


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Wetwang and Thwing, both in East Yorkshire.



Richard "Twice Nightly" Whiteley was the mayor of Wetwang


----------



## Sunny Portrush (27 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> Divers who go to scapa always get the obligatory. Twatt photo



There`s actually an Upper Twatt too


----------



## Hyslop (27 Nov 2015)

jack smith said:


> Where are they? Never heard of them. heard of pity me though.


Ah well,Once Brewed and Twice Brewed are actually in Northumberland,on the Military Road(B6318),just opposite Walltown Crags if you happen to have walked along the Wall.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2015)

Bare...you could make a tiny detour there on the Manchester - Morecambe ride


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2015)

There's a Slack Bottom near @ColinJ


----------



## tallliman (27 Nov 2015)

Also not a place but I love some of the odder street names like Ingle Pingle in Loughborough.


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Nov 2015)

winjim said:


> Somebody's mapped all the rude ones.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/patricksmith/heres-a-map-of-all-the-rude-place-names-in-the-uk#.leymljbk7Y


All of them?

Hole of Horcum. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x487f21ca07af65bd:0x4e477082c792d0cc

Worse - I have never seen it in daylight on the bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2015)

And what about 

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch on Angelsey? 

That's a mouthful!!


----------



## LarryDuff (27 Nov 2015)

Muff in Donegal.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2015)

Nobber, County Meath, Ireland

Cock Hill, Donegal, Ireland


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

There's a place called Eglwyswrw near me. Try saying that after six pints. 

One day I am going to write a novel where the characters are all English place names. So far I have Cherry Burton, Cherry Hinton and Mavis Enderby. I'm sure there are more, but it's late.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2015)

We have a Chicken Bristle, in Illinois. I may have brought that up before.We like the idea of Frogtown so much, we have 2 towns named that.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Nov 2015)

Tiddlywink near Yatton Keynell, Wilts - the name signs keep getting nicked!


----------



## Cold (28 Nov 2015)

Petty France in Gloucestershire and the one I like also in Gloucestershire is a place called Ham.


----------



## winjim (28 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> And what about
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch on Angelsey?
> 
> That's a mouthful!!


Wasn't that one just made up by the tourist board or the railway company or something?


----------



## Durian (28 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> There's a place called Eglwyswrw near me. Try saying that after six pints.
> 
> One day I am going to write a novel where the characters are all English place names. So far I have Cherry Burton, Cherry Hinton and Mavis Enderby. I'm sure there are more, but it's late.



I would think it's easier to pronounce that after six pints!


----------



## winjim (28 Nov 2015)

York has a Grape Lane.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2015)

Durian said:


> I would think it's easier to pronounce that after six pints!


I don't think so..
It translates as "The church of St. Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool by St. Tysilio's of the red cave".


----------



## Profpointy (28 Nov 2015)

Near Bristol, there's a place called "Catbrain"


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't think so..
> It translates as "The church of St. Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool by St. Tysilio's of the red cave".


I think he meant Eglwyswrw in this case. Actually it's not too hard for an English speaker, remembering that Welsh does not have many silent letters and it is usually pronounced as you see it. In this case, egl-wees-ooroo. Six pints and you can dribble that quite convincingly.


----------



## subaqua (28 Nov 2015)

Eglwyswrw is a misspelling of eglwyswyw which means withered church . Diolch a croeso i ti


----------



## subaqua (28 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> I think he meant Eglwyswrw in this case. Actually it's not too hard for an English speaker, remembering that Welsh does not have many silent letters and it is usually pronounced as you see it. In this case, egl-wees-ooroo. Six pints and you can dribble that quite convincingly.


Eg - loo - ees (iss) bracket is different dialect as south mid and north are all slightly different but not incorrect !


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> I think he meant Eglwyswrw in this case. Actually it's not too hard for an English speaker, remembering that Welsh does not have many silent letters and it is usually pronounced as you see it. In this case, egl-wees-ooroo. Six pints and you can dribble that quite convincingly.


Sorry, I quoted the wrong post <doh>


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2015)

winjim said:


> Wasn't that one just made up by the tourist board or the railway company or something?


I don't think so..
It translates as "The church of St. Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool by St. Tysilio's of the red cave"


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

winjim said:


> Wasn't that one just made up by the tourist board or the railway company or something?


True story: when I was at Uni in Bangor, some friends and I shared a farmhouse on Anglesey, near the village of Llanddaniel Fab, and Llanfair PG was the closest bus stop to get onto the mainland. One winter evening, for a laugh, six of us queued up in Bangor waiting for the bus home. The first one got on:
"May I have a single ticket to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, please?"
And the next:
"May I also have a single ticket to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, please?"
And so on for the rest of us.
The bus driver just said "bloody stiwdents" and the people on the bus sighed in resignation. 
Fun, it was.


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't think so..
> It translates as "The church of St. Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool by St. Tysilio's of the red cave"


Pretty sure it was Llanfairpwllgwyngyll up to Victorian times, and the long name came with the arrival of the railway. If you've been there, you'll know there's not a lot else to see, and perhaps a record-breaking station name was a stunt to bring the punters in. But yes, I think it's pretty much a made-up thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll Still a sight more than what, say, Normal has to offer. Britannia Bridge, Lady Anglesey's Column, and the Isle of Anglesey. From what I've seen, it looks idyllic.
Of course, you can make Normal look pretty idyllic, too

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6dfUYKbtnI


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

Fartown, near Bradford. Residents known as Fartowners.


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll Still a sight more than what, say, Normal has to offer. Britannia Bridge, Lady Anglesey's Column, and the Isle of Anglesey. From what I've seen, it looks idyllic.
> Of course, you can make Normal look pretty idyllic, too
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6dfUYKbtnI



From your link: "The long name was contrived in the 1860s to bestow upon the station the feature of having the longest name of any railway station in Britain, an early example of a publicity stunt" So there you have it.

I lived on Anglesey for two years. Pretty coastline, fairly dull interior, not a wealthy area. Pleasant, yes; idyllic, no.


----------



## speccy1 (28 Nov 2015)

There is a village called "Crapstone" just a few miles from where I live, always gets a giggle from those who aren`t local!


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> Eglwyswrw is a misspelling of eglwyswyw which means withered church . Diolch a croeso i ti


Didn't know that - diolch yn fawr!



subaqua said:


> Eg - loo - ees (iss) bracket is different dialect as south mid and north are all slightly different but not incorrect !


I wrote it as it is pronounced locally. But as a 'bloody Saes', I am not to be relied on!


----------



## RichardB (28 Nov 2015)

speccy1 said:


> There is a village called "Crapstone" just a few miles from where I live, always gets a giggle from those who aren`t local!


I once spent an hour waiting for a train, and staring at the station sign 'Penistone'. I can't see the name without wondering what tone they mean.


----------



## outlash (28 Nov 2015)

There's a couple round here. 

Shingay-cum-wendy
Gamlingay
Yelling (presumably they're a bit hard of hearing)
Offord (mr) D'arcy
Sharpenhoe Clappers

Lots more out on the fens, but let's not talk about that....


----------



## Ben Reeve (28 Nov 2015)

outlash said:


> There's a couple round here.
> 
> Shingay-cum-wendy
> Gamlingay
> ...



Haha Outlash you must be right round the corner from me!

I quite like the street 'Garfield' as you cycle through Langford. Always makes me chuckle!


----------



## outlash (28 Nov 2015)

Literally up the road from you in St. Neots .


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2015)

Barton in the Beans
There's Wankum in The Netherlands
One in France ..... I came across







But fortunately had a ....


----------



## snorri (28 Nov 2015)

I've been vaguely amused for many years by the names of two villages several miles apart named Latheron and Latheronwheel on the east Sutherland coast.
Neither name is derived from foaming watermill wheels.


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Nov 2015)

There's a Peniscola in Spain. I always preferred pepsi myself.


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2015)

The bbc usually dig this one up Dull & Boring :-)


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2015)

Banjo said:


> Passed through here yesterday. didn't intend to but mist/fog on the hill tops made me look for a way home with less altitude.
> 
> Shwt is near Bettws which is a place I have fond memories of a cycle chat weekend of cycling.and an evening of beer and entertainment in this place..


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2015)

No Mans Heath 
.
Sinope


----------



## gavroche (28 Nov 2015)

Condom in the south-west of France .


----------



## AM1 (28 Nov 2015)

Stop sniggering at the back..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Nov 2015)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2015)

Leicester is an odd place


----------



## Cubist (28 Nov 2015)

We've done Fartown in Huddersfield, and Slack Bottom, there's a place in Huddersfield called Solid. Laundry fanatics will get In a pickle about Stainland, near Barkisland. Nearer to @ColinJ there are two landmarks on the OS map, called Pissen Clough, and Shitten Clough. There's a Bolton Percy near York, which isn't as famous for gender reassignment as the name might suggest...


----------



## DRM (28 Nov 2015)

Land of green ginger in Hull, The land of nod East Yorkshire, Morley Bottoms (of Beryl Burton fame) Barley Mow County Durham, Triangle outside Sowerby Bridge.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> I once spent an hour waiting for a train, and staring at the station sign 'Penistone'. I can't see the name without wondering what tone they mean.


When I see signs for Clitheroe, I get that song by Bonnie Tyler going round in my head.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2015)

Perks, Illinois.
I also know some people from Risk.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> There's a Slack Bottom near @ColinJ


Ha ha - there's a coincidence ... @Nomadski took a picture of me there yesterday!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Nov 2015)

http://theulsterfry.com/local-news/ulsters-eight-rudest-place-names/


----------



## byegad (29 Nov 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Ah well,Once Brewed and Twice Brewed are actually in Northumberland,on the Military Road(B6318),just opposite Walltown Crags if you happen to have walked along the Wall.


My bad, yes Northumberland.


----------



## machew (29 Nov 2015)

There is a diving club in County Donegal in a town called Muff


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2015)

Pert Bottom in Kent






It is however a fix... it should read Pett Bottom, but the sign is continually being doctored


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2015)

Local when we were growing up... and causig many an immature giggle:


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Nov 2015)

Passed this sign on my wee tour earlier in the year, thought 'What?!'...and tuned back to take a photo.


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2015)




----------



## oldroadman (29 Nov 2015)

Near Bere Regis in Dorset, Shitterton. Locals pronoumce it "shy - terton". It's quite posh, apparently. Same area has Piddlehinton, Piddletrenthide, and they are in the Piddle Valley, along which flows the said River Piddle. Further west, Gurney Slade, and the wonderfully named Temple Cloud. Lots of others - go west. Plus the old chestnut, the only place name with an exclamation mark, Westward Ho!, in Devon.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2015)

Don't know why but I find Wethetby a strange name . but not was strange as wetwang


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> .... and its only a few miles from Pennsylvania* to New Zealand* .......
> * South Glos and Wilts


There's a Bishop Auckland near Middlesborough, if it's any connection?

Plus, a Wakefield (my home city) in New Zealand, on the South Island





marknotgeorge said:


> California and New Zealand are both in Derby.


There's a Wellington Plantation, to the east of Garforth (east Leeds, near Peckfield Bar; A63/A656 junction), that is in an area that is marked on old maps as New Zealand 

I'm sure there's a California in West Yorkshire too, but for the life of me, I can't think where it is, at the moment





classic33 said:


> Egypt is in West Yorkshire and the Idle Working Men's Club, Bradford


Bet me to it, & there was (now demolished/collapsed), a 'Walls Of Jericho
Egypt is north-west of Bradford, twixt Denholme & Thornton
Plus a Worlds End
There's also a New Holland nearby




There's also an 'Idle Athletic Club'
The WMC used to do a line of souvenir t-shirts, with the guy leaning on his shovel



Cubist said:


> We've done Fartown in Huddersfield, and Slack Bottom, there's a place in Huddersfield called Solid. Laundry fanatics will get In a pickle about Stainland, near Barkisland. Nearer to @ColinJ there are two landmarks on the OS map, called Pissen Clough, and Shitten Clough. There's a Bolton Percy near York, which isn't as famous for gender reassignment as the name might suggest...


I've seen, or been to/through all of these




DRM said:


> Land of green ginger in Hull, The land of nod East Yorkshire, Morley Bottoms (of Beryl Burton fame) Barley Mow County Durham, Triangle outside Sowerby Bridge.


----------



## Hyslop (29 Nov 2015)

My local currently serves beer brewed in Great Heck,Yorkshire.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2015)

Preemption, Illinois.
Not much to it, but it does have a post office, IIRC


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's a Wellington Plantation, to the east of Garforth (east Leeds, near Peckfield Bar; A63/A656 junction), that is in an area that is marked on old maps as New Zealand




I'm sorry, I had my maps crossed

Wellington Plantation is where I stated,_ but_, New Zealand is off Lotherton Lane, between Aberford, & Lotherton Hall
it's not marked on the present maps, even at 1/50,000, but is there on a 1954 edition


----------



## fimm (30 Nov 2015)

If we are allowed foreign names, then there's a place called W,a,n,k (a mountain and a mountain hut) near Garmisch-Partenkirchen in southern Germany.

(Edited to stop it being renamed to Fiddle...)


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I live between Pratt's Bottom and Locksbottom.



On the ring road, presumably!


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2015)

Surely there's a spelling mistake in D*R*IVE!


----------



## Vikeonabike (30 Nov 2015)

Titty Ho, Raunds in Northants
http://www.anorak.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/titty-ho.jpg
Bitchfield Lincs
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7299/12819337494_a26b8a2f8f_b.jpg


----------



## Vikeonabike (30 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Surely there's a spelling mistake in D*R*IVE!


There is an official Sub Aqua Club here www.muffdivingclub.ie


----------



## srw (30 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Egypt is north-west of Bradford,


Gibraltar isn't just a tax haven off the south of Spain, it's also nine separate places in the UK.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Nov 2015)

fimm said:


> If we are allowed foreign names, then there's a place called W,a,n,k (a mountain and a mountain hut) near Garmisch-Partenkirchen in southern Germany.
> 
> (Edited to stop it being renamed to Fiddle...)



When Audi were running their ".... as we say in Germany" adverts, working for a German company we coined the term "it is vank as vee say in Germany" when described something not of the highest quality


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (30 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> Divers who go to scapa always get the obligatory. Twatt photo


Ha Ha I have that picture with the sign pointing to my head


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Nov 2015)

FTFY:


----------



## RichardB (30 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Plus, a Wakefield (my home city) in New Zealand, on the South Island


There's a village called Bethlehem near me. It used to have a Post Office, and apparently the queues at Christmas were legendary.


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2015)

I will be driving through New York on the way to work tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Nov 2015)

I always giggle when I cycle through Newtown Unthank.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2015)

I forgot about this one, till I saw it in my picture files. it's a lovely quiet little village (more of a hamlet) between Ripley & Pateley Bridge


----------



## HLaB (30 Nov 2015)

I remember a tiring day in the saddle, so I had to pop back the next day and check; to my disappointment it had an 'R' in it ;-)


----------



## Gasman (30 Nov 2015)

In Aberdeenshire


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Nov 2015)

jack smith said:


> Where are they? Never heard of them. heard of pity me though.


Pity Me, No Place and Quaking Houses; the place names of my childhood...


----------



## fimm (1 Dec 2015)

There's a Moscow in Ayrshire.
And Tuff in Aberdeenshire - I passed the signpost when I'd been cycling for a while in wet snow, is certainly felt tough!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Pity Me, No Place and Quaking Houses; the place names of my childhood...


Spacey Houses is near Harrogate, which is another odd one


There's a _No Mans Land_ in Cornwall, or is it Devon?


----------



## Bodhbh (1 Dec 2015)

Oh go on...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2015)

In Illinois, I can go from Winchester to Toledo to Paris in 3 or 4 hours. All much less exotic than their namesakes, I might add.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Dec 2015)

Pidley cum Fenton, 

near St Ives, Cambs


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2015)

Lincoln, Illinois, was actually inaugurated by the surveyor/lawyer who did the initial layout of the town, Abraham Lincoln. He used a watermelon. I know this, because there is a statue of the watermelon in Lincoln.
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/11383


----------



## chappers1983 (1 Dec 2015)

I quite often ride through the village of Nasty in Hertfordshire. Doesn't raise much of a smile when I suggest its the wifes birthplace...........


----------



## jack smith (1 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Pity Me, No Place and Quaking Houses; the place names of my childhood...


Your very local to me then.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Dec 2015)

You can't beat Paradise for a place-name (near Painswick)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Dec 2015)

jack smith said:


> Your very local to me then.


Not any more hinny.  Haven't lived up home since I was five. South Moor, Bloemfontein, and Craghead as a tiny nipper then back to Sussex where I was born.

Will be up for a visit to scatter my late Dad's ashes at some point in the next few weeks, back for the first time since The Fridays rode LonJOG.


----------



## jack smith (1 Dec 2015)

Ahh I currently live in greencroft but grew up in lanchester/satley


----------



## Banjo (2 Dec 2015)

Theres a Bethlehem in Carmarthenshire.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2015)

There's a 'Bell End' near Belbroughton in north Worcestershire. It's just up the road from the previously mentioned 'Lickey End'.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> You can't beat Paradise for a place-name (near Painswick)


Not a place, but a farmstead, however, with an equally serene name 






And, not too far away, we have the other end of the spectrum.............


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Dec 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> There's a 'Bell End' near Belbroughton in north Worcestershire. It's just up the road from the previously mentioned 'Lickey End'.


There was a competition a few years ago to name a new stand at Manchester City. Some norty boys thought it would a great laugh to name it after Colin Bell (which in the end it was), in the hope that it would become The Bell End. Frothing reactionary Anne Atkins made a reference to it on Thought For The Day, the first time I've heard a knob gag in that slot.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2015)




----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2015)

Upton on Severn, Worcestershire.


----------



## Gasman (3 Dec 2015)




----------



## Broadside (3 Dec 2015)

Mount Browne just outside Guildford, it's the HQ of Surrey police.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2015)

Nook & Cow Brow near J36 M6.


----------



## Eribiste (6 Dec 2015)

There really is a village called Llandewi Brefi, in Ceredigion, Wales. I also once mounted Lord Hereford's Knob, not very far from errr, Hereford.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2015)

Henpeck, Illinois.Right on the border between the townships of Rutland and Hampshire.


----------



## Yorksman (6 Dec 2015)

A path goes under the railway here. It was always known by this name but eventually the council changed it to Tittle Cott. Due to public protest however, it was renamed:






In York, Grape Lane has an interesting history. If you are offended by crude sexual language, do not follow the link.


----------



## Yorksman (6 Dec 2015)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2015)

Yorksman said:


> A path goes under the railway here. It was always known by this name but eventually the council changed it to Tittle Cott. Due to public protest however, it was renamed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tickle Cock Bridge is in Castleford

There's also a Grape Lane in Whitby, which allegedly has similar origins

On a similar, yet divergent line, we have a young lady whose surname is abbreviated by some staff to 'Mab' (or 'Mabs')

She was pleased when I told her that Mab was the Queen of the Fairies (Midsummer Nights Dream?), & jokingly liked the princess/royalty connotations

She was, however, very much less pleased, when I also told her that 'Mab' was a derogatory name for a prostitute, in Victorian times

(There's a MabGate, in Leeds)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Dec 2015)

How did they get these through planning !


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Dec 2015)

Eribiste said:


> There really is a village called Llandewi Brefi, in Ceredigion, Wales. I also once mounted Lord Hereford's Knob, not very far from errr, Hereford.


It's where Saint David was speaking and the ground miraculously rose up beneath him, so the people at the back could hear better.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Gibraltar isn't just a tax haven off the south of Spain, it's also nine separate places in the UK.


As the aforementioned Egypt, not just near Bradford, also one of the same name north of Slough.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Dec 2015)

And one more, Alamein, not far from Andover. A long way from north Africa!


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2015)

oldroadman said:


> As the aforementioned* Egypt, not just near Bradford*, also one of the same name north of Slough.


Also out @ColinJ's way, along with Scotland.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2015)

Ive been to both Fxck and Wankum.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tickle Cock Bridge is in Castleford
> 
> There's also a Grape Lane in Whitby, which allegedly has similar origins
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loves_Corner,_Illinois
Loves Corner, Illinois. Right close to Cave-in Rock, and near where some of the first scenes in_ How the West Was Won_ were filmed


----------



## srw (7 Dec 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> How did they get these through planning !


The obvious answer is that most of them were named well before planning came in. And many of them are only suggestive because of an increasing US influence on our language.


----------



## Yorksman (7 Dec 2015)

This village sign in Austria is one of the most frequently stolen in europe. Name endings with 'ing' tend to mean something like 'the followers of' and are associated with a personal name, in this case, a nobleman named Focko.


----------



## Yorksman (7 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> And many of them are only suggestive because of an increasing US influence on our language.



But there are some americanisms which have very different meanings:


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Dec 2015)

There are two places in Shropshire called Wigwig and Homer. The names inspired a children's book in the 60s or 70s about two pigs ... called Wigwig and Homer, natch.


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Dec 2015)

Coventry.

The place name isn't that odd, but it is the name of an odd place. (Do you know what they call buns? BATCHES!!! Madness!!!)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Dec 2015)

There's a Nob End between Bolton and Bury.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2015)

Yorksman said:


> But there are some americanisms which have very different meanings:



'Ditto' Australia

Mike Harding (the comedian/folk-singer) once did a sketch about being in Aus, & hearing a woman saying she_ "Felt like a Shag on a Rock_", Hardings next line was about looking for boulders................

Presumably, she was implying that she wanted to stretch out & enjoy the Sun, as a Cormorant does when it's (I suppose) drying its wings?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2015)

In my part of the States, people refer to the Great Blue Heron as the Shag-Poult. Must be a common English Language derivation then. You'd have to find an old person, several generations in the country hereabout, to have any idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Dec 2015)

Passed through "Weston-under-Lizard" at the weekend.


----------



## Sillyoldman (8 Dec 2015)

Well after a night on the curry who hasn't?


----------



## Brian Stacks (10 Dec 2015)

Road through an area in Suffolk called middle bottom


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2015)

There's a little place called Pootings just south of Westerham which I rather like. And we went through Toot Hill on Friday night.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2018)

South-west of St Austell in Cornwall, there's two villages;

_London Apprentice_, & _Sticker_


See maps below pictures; 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/113215
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/113340


----------



## Gixxerman (12 Nov 2018)

There is a place called Shilbottle in Northumberland.
It seems that the road signs are subject to repeated graffiti attacks by crossing the first 'l' to make it a 't' spelling out Shitbottle.
When returning from a climbing Trip in Scotland once I noticed the modified sign.
Wikipedia has a entry discussing it:-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shilbottle


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Nov 2018)

Gixxerman said:


> There is a place called Shilbottle in Northumberland.
> It seems that the road signs are subject to repeated graffiti attacks by crossing the first 'l' to make it a 't' spelling out Shitbottle.
> When returning from a climbing Trip in Scotland once I noticed the modified sign.
> Wikipedia has a entry discussing it:-
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shilbottle


Know it well. It really _isn't_ that bad


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Nov 2018)

Feeling sorry for yourself? why not move to Pity Me near Durham?


----------



## Brains (15 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> South-west of St Austell in Cornwall, there's two villages;
> 
> _London Apprentice_, & _Sticker_
> 
> ...



Whist we are on Cornish names 
There is also a place nearby called 'Shop' which is near 'Bugle' , 'Green Splat' and 'Fox Hole' and Sweet House'
Near 'Rock' (Home of the Rock Bun shop) is 'Pityme' (where the pub is Pityme Knot) close to 'Wash Away' not far from 'Hell Land'

You could always visit the Saint of Dentists in "St Teath" or the saint of students 'St Tudy' or perhaps the saint of long waits in 'St Kew' or the naughty saint in 'St Eval' 

To the south is the port of Foul Mouth (think about it) which is near 'The Lizard'


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Nov 2018)

Six Mile Bottom, a hamlet within the parish of Little Wilbraham, near Cambridge

Great Snoring and Little Snoring in Norfolk


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Six Mile Bottom, a hamlet within the parish of Little Wilbraham, near Cambridge
> 
> Great Snoring and Little Snoring in Norfolk




I tweak the Bottom slightly and pronounce it Sick smile Bottom. No better, no worse!


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2018)

Brains said:


> Whist we are on Cornish names
> There is also a place nearby called 'Shop' which is near 'Bugle' , 'Green Splat' and 'Fox Hole' and Sweet House'
> Near 'Rock' (Home of the Rock Bun shop) is 'Pityme' (where the pub is Pityme Knot) close to 'Wash Away' not far from 'Hell Land'
> 
> ...


Not forgetting 'Indian Queens' and 'Praze an Beeble'.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)




----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2018)

And just what was @Drago doing entering a back passage?


----------



## Brains (16 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Makes you realise just how big the population of saints was back in the day. St Abbs, Aethans, Arvans, Asaph, Bees ... Veep, Vigeans, Wenn, Weonards, Winnow.
> 
> Then there's the French ones, Abit, Acheul, Ail (Saint Garlic?), Ambreuil ... Vrain, Vulbas, Waast, Witz.
> 
> Even allowing for duplication due to regional spelling and translation that's a lot of saints.



The Cornish saints list runs to well over 100 names, as kids it was a 'long journey game' with the car atlas to see who could name a place with each letter of the alphabet. 

Cornwall is good area for odd names as there is Mount Misery, Camel Ford (Oxford, De(e)pford, B(r)entford Wainford all make sense, but Camels??)
Box Shop (limited stock ?), Goon Gumpus, Knave go By, Wheal Busy, and many more


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2018)

Between Holme on Spalding Moor, & Howden (off the A614), there's this charming place





This is an odd one too, at Bempton, on the North Yorkshire coastline


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Nov 2018)

reading this is like deja vu all over again!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> reading this is like deja vu all over again!



You said that pages ago


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2018)

Smug Oak


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> reading this is like deja vu all over again!



A very moving song,


View: https://youtu.be/wkazf7znllQ


----------

